# Cyriocosmus chicoi eggsac



## TheDarkness (May 6, 2007)

the mom:


eggsac with mom


eggsac


open eggsac


eggs with legs


2nd isntar


----------



## Natemass (May 6, 2007)

thats awesome congrats how much do those cost?


----------



## Texas Blonde (May 6, 2007)

Very impressive!  Thanks for sharing.  Cyriocosmus is tied for my favorite genus.


----------



## AlainL (May 6, 2007)

Hi!

Very nice, congrats:clap: I love cyriocosmus

These are from Brazil, right?Did you collect them yourself?
Do they get bigger then C.elegans? 

Thanks for sharing 

Alain


----------



## TheDarkness (May 6, 2007)

carpetpython said:


> Hi!
> 
> Very nice, congrats:clap: I love cyriocosmus
> 
> ...


Yes... they are from Rondonia state... 







A friend sent to me... she came copulated from forest...

I'm a very lucky guy... 

I think they are a little greater than elegans... the female adults have 7cm of total size... I dont have adults males...

No sales... I live in Brazil... no imports/exports allowed unfortunately 

I have two color forms (from three available)... 

this is pink in the carapace with no legs strips...

I have another that is yellow/golden in the carapace with silver legs strips...

and exists another one with orange carapace with silver legs strips...

soon I will posts new pics...


----------



## AlainL (May 6, 2007)

Hi Again!

Thanks for the infos 

Can you post pics of the other color form?

Thanks in advance 

Take care!

Alain


----------



## TheDarkness (May 6, 2007)




----------



## AlainL (May 7, 2007)

TheDarkness said:


>


WOW she is sooo beautiful.

Thanks for sharing 

Take care!

Alain


----------



## P. Novak (May 7, 2007)

I really must agree, that is a very beautiful T! What's her size?


----------



## TheDarkness (May 8, 2007)

Novak said:


> I really must agree, that is a very beautiful T! What's her size?


with strips= 7cm

w/o strips = 5cm


----------

